# Unser Teich Projekt - aus Pool soll mehr werden



## Angelika Schr. (3. Juli 2020)

Hallo in die Runde, 

Wir haben ein Haus samt Pool gekauft. 
Wie auf dem Foto ersichtlich im Boden versenkt. Gemauert und mit GFK ausgekleidet mit Skimmer und Sandfilteranlage. 

Was können wir aus diesem Pool zaubern? 
Wir wollen mehr draus machen, als die Poolumrandung zu sanieren.

Ist-Stand sieht man am Foto, wir haben soweit ohne Gerät möglich, die alte Umrandung entfernt. Anfragen für einen Umbau wurden mit einem KV um 60.000 beantwortet bzw. mit der Info, dass wir ohne mind. 2m breiten Filtergraben nichts machen können. 

Wir sind optimistisch und glauben, dass wir unseren Pool umbauen können  wir haben hier so viele Ideen gefunden! 

Ich habe mich bereits quer durchs Forum gelesen und trotzdem noch Fragen 

- besteht irgendeine Chance, dass wir aus unserem Pool etwas machen können unter 10.000 Euro mit dem vorhandenen Platzangebot (Becken plus Waschbetonfläche)? 

Denkbar wären Schwimmteich bzw. "Tauchbecken" oder Gartenteich, in dem man aber auch im Sommer ein bisschen abkühlen kann. 
Vom Erhalt der Schwimmlänge haben wir uns bereits verabschiedet. 

Hoffnung machen mir Erfindungen wie Pflanztaschen, Podeste etc. für Pflanzen. Oder eben Lösungen, die den Platz des Beckens und der Waschbetonplatten nutzen, ohne das Becken abzutragen. 

Ich baue auf eure Kreativität, Erfahrung und freue mich auf eure Anregungen! 

Vielen Dank im voraus! 

 Liebe Grüße, Angelika


----------



## PeBo (4. Juli 2020)

Hallo Angelika,
schön dass du zu uns gefunden hast — ein herzliches Willkommen.
Bei Sichtung der Bilder, sind mir folgende Ideen durch den Kopf geschossen:
Falls die Hecken, die das Grundstück eingrenzen und dem Pool den Rahmen geben zu eurem Garten gehören, würde ich diese komplett entfernen und durch helle Sichtschutzwände aus Holz ersetzen. Das erzeugt allein schon optisch Weite, aber auch real, da solche Hecken oftmals 50cm bis 1m Platz in der Breite beanspruchen.
Die Waschbetonplatten würde ich ebenfalls restlos entsorgen und auf der Sichtseite durch eine Holz- oder WPC Terrasse ersetzen, welche ruhig etwas über den Rand des Teiches ragen kann. Eventuell kann man darunter auch die Filteranlage unterbringen.
An den 3 anderen Seiten könnte man eventuell 30 cm des Betons abtragen, und einen Pflanzengürtel 
mit Teich- und Sumpfpflanzen anlegen. Diesen würde ich etwas geschwungen gestalten und mit Folie abdichten. 
Ob man die Verrohrung des Sandfilters und des Schwimmbadskimmers für eine vernünftige Teichfilteranlage verwenden kann, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Vielleicht kannst du das noch mal näher beschreiben, was da alles vorhanden ist. Ich erkenne auf der einen Seite anscheinend auch Wassereinlässe in der Betonwand?

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (4. Juli 2020)

Hallo Angelika,  wie schon in deinem Begrüßung- Thread bitte als erstes Rettungsinseln bauen.

Dann schreibst du was von Teich zum Schwimmen.
Wie tief lang und breit ist denn das Becken?
Wie Handwerklich begabt seit ihr?


----------



## Angelika Schr. (4. Juli 2020)

Hi,

Die Rettungsinsel sieht man nicht so gut  ist eine große Styroporplatte von einer Kühlschrankverpackung.

Die Grasfrösche wechseln sich mit der Benutzung ab. 1x saß auch ein Laubfrosch drauf. Die __ Molche setzen sich lieber auf herumtreibende Blätter.

Rettungsversuche schlugen fehl, mittlerweile haben wir auch Unmengen Nachwuchs drin :-( ein Mitgrund für unseren Teichwunsch. Wir sind aber mehrmals täglich beim Pool und beobachten, was drin ist. Kaum keschern wir alles mögliche raus, sitzen am nächsten Tag 3 __ Frösche zusätzlich quakend drin. 
Igel gibt es hier leider keine und für Katzen ist der Wasserstand zu niedrig zum Ertrinken. 

Liebe Grüße, Angelika


----------



## Angelika Schr. (4. Juli 2020)

Hoppla, vergessen: ca. 9x4x1,5m.

Handwerklich gut begabt. Div Kastln und Tische selber bauen, alte Holztruhe renovieren,... Mein Mann hat als Teenager und in jüngeren Jahren am Bau geholfen... Ich trau uns einiges zu.

Es muss kein Schwimmteich im bekannten Sinne sein. Die Hälfte des Beckens mit Pflanzen zu gestalten wäre auch ok. 

Die Thujen bleiben, wir können nur den Platz der Waschbetonplatten verwenden. 

Liebe Grüße, Angelika


----------



## Zacky (4. Juli 2020)

Hallo Angelika.

Dein Pool-Umbauprojekt ist nicht ganz so einfach, wie es scheint. In Anbetracht der bestehenden Leitungen, Skimmer auf der einen Seite und 4 x Einlaufdüsen auf der anderen Seite, bleibt für einen minimalen Bauaufwand nur eine normale Pumpenanlage, welche das Wasser hinten wieder in den Teich schiebt. Was ich mir vorstellen könnte, wäre ein umlaufender Pflanzgraben, welcher in Schwerkraft gespeist wird. Dazu würde ich den Skimmer umbauen und mit einem passenden Rohr direkt in den Pflanzengraben leiten. Ggf. hier eine kleine Absetzkammer mit Bürsten als Grobschmutzfilter einbauen, die einfach durchlaufen wird. Den Pflanzgraben so dicht wie möglich an das Poolbecken, aber auch so breit wie möglich umlaufend anlegen. Zwischen Pflanzgraben und Teich-/Poolbecken eine Holzsteganlage in geschwungener / welliger Form bauen, welche abwechselnd teils über dem Teich-/Poolbeckenrand und dem Pflanzgraben "schwebt". Auf der Poolseite würde ich entlang des Steges, wo der Pool "frei liegt" Pflanztaschen ankleben/anbauen. Am Ende des Pflanzengrabens dann eine leistungsstarke Pumpe (regelkonfrom müsste es eine 12 V Version sein), welche das Wasser durch die Einlaufdüsen in den Teich pumpt.


----------



## troll20 (4. Juli 2020)

Na da sind ja schon brauchbare Vorschläge bei.
Welche Ansprüche stellt ihr denn an die Wasserklarheit?


----------



## Angelika Schr. (4. Juli 2020)

Wir brauchen kein glasklares Wasser. Undurchsichtige Algenbrühe wollen wir natürlich auch nicht. Naturgewässer ist aber völlig ausreichend. 

D. h. um ein Filtergrabensystem kommen wir nicht herum? Wenn ich mir manche Gartenteiche ohne Filter ansehe, denke ich mir, von der Wasserqualität her würde ich da locker rein gehen. Ist das die eckige, steile Form des Pools, die das verunmöglicht? Ist das überhaupt unmöglich? 

Ist das blauäugig zu denken, mit Pflanztaschen rundherum, Unterwasserpflanzen und Pflanzenpodesten/-terrassen über eine gesamte Beckenhälfte kriegt man ohne Filter eine annehmbare Wasserqualität hin? 

Wie würde man das __ Filtersystem vom Foto miteinbeziehen?

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge schon mal  

Liebe Grüße, Angelika


----------



## Zacky (4. Juli 2020)

Ein Teich ohne Filterung wird auf Dauer grün oder aber man investiert in relativ viel Technik und künstlicher Biofilterung, welche das Wasser auf Dauer konstant reinigt. Siehe hierzu einen Koiteichfilter, welcher das Wasser auch ohne Pflanzen sauber & klar hält. Hier werden jedoch von vielen Koiteichbesitzern auch regelmäßig (wöchentlich) Wasserwechsel in größeren Mengen gemacht.
Der andere Weg wäre halt, die natürliche Filterung über Pflanzen zu erreichen, jedoch braucht es hier für einen gut funktionierenden Schwimmteich ca. 50 % der Gesamtwasserfläche als Pflanzenfilter. Dann sollte diese Fläche auch mit entsprechender Menge an Pflanzen ausgestattet sein. Ganz ohne Umwälzung geht es meiner Meinung nach so oder so nicht, so dass ein Pumpensystem und ggf. Sauerstoffzufuhr durch Belüftung nötig werden. Die Belüftung braucht es, da die Filterbakterien, welche an den Wurzeln, an der Teichwand im Algenbewuchs und ggf. in einem Substrat leben, den Sauerstoff zum Leben und Arbeiten brauchen.

Pflanzenpodeste oder ähnliches, was dann auf einer Hälfte des Beckens steht, sollte durchströmt werden, dennoch bilden sich unter dem Podest Gammelablagerungen, welche entfernt werden müssten. Macht man dies nicht, wirkt das irgendwann wie Dünger für Algen (Schmier-,Fadenalgen) und man bekommt es nicht in den Griff.

Da ihr im Becken auch keinen Bodenablauf habt, welcher zur Bodenreinigung ganz gut geeignet wäre, ist die Alternative ein Pool-Robi für den Boden oder regelmäßiges Absaugen des Boden mit einem Teichschlammsauger.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juli 2020)

Angelika Schr. schrieb:


> D. h. um ein Filtergrabensystem kommen wir nicht herum?


Wieso, bau was wie an einem Koi Pool. Trommler, oder Fliesfilter. Dann ruhendes oder bewegtes Helix....da geht schon was.
Teich/Pool dicht ?
Böschungsmatten mit Taschen vielleicht.
Hinten Eckige Wannen (Mörtelkübel) mit jede Menge Tiefwasserpflanzen.
Oder Seitlich.
Paar Seerosen.
Da geht schon was.
Vielleicht ein Flies rein legen und ein paar Natursteine drauf legen. Dann da drauf auch ein paar Wannen.
Ggf. kann man die Wannen mit Böschungsflies Fielleicht mit Pflanztaschen etwas schicker (natürlicher) aussehen lassen.
Boden mit einem 0-8 Kies abstreuen....
Wand mit einer Wasserfesten Poolfarbe in Lehmfarbe streichen...grün wird das dann von alleine

Also ich könnte mir da schon einiges Vorstellen.


----------



## Angelika Schr. (4. Juli 2020)

Wow, da geht ja was weiter, ich danke euch  

Das Becken ist dicht, hat einen funktionierenden Abfluss. Wir haben derzeit aber beim Pool nur die defekten Randplatten entfernt und wegen wochenlangem Regen ist er so voll. Das Putzen inkl.ablassen haben wir bis jetzt bleiben gelassen, da das Becken voll mit Amphibien ist.

Kann ich den bestehenden Filterschacht oder wie man das nennt, nutzen für so einen Trommelfilter etc.? Haben von dem null Ahnung und wir googeln das alles gerade Helixzeugs, Trommeldings

Würdest du die Mörtelwannen auf Sockel stellen oder wie hast du das vor Augen?

Liebe Grüße, Angelika


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juli 2020)

Angelika Schr. schrieb:


> Kann ich den bestehenden Filterschacht oder wie man das nennt, nutzen für so einen Trommelfilter etc.? Haben von dem null Ahnung und wir googeln das alles gerade Helixzeugs, Trommeldings
> 
> Würdest du die Mörtelwannen auf Sockel stellen oder wie hast du das vor Augen?



Trommelfilter kannst du hier unter Technik finden.

Filterschacht ? Vielleicht sogar mit Lufthaber zu betreiben. Also __ Filtersystem in Schwerkraft spart Strom....gibs hier auch was zu.

Mörtelwannen auf Sockel stellen. Teilweise würde ich sagen. Kommt auf die Pflanzen an, welche da rein sollen. Tiefwasserpflanzen bleiben auf dem Boden.

Sonst würde ich wohl.....früher gelernter Steinmetz....wohl geschlagene Natursteine an der Wand aufstellen. Mussen aber so Breit sein das Sie sicher stehen bleiben....könnte ins Geld gehen. Darauf die Mortelkübel.

Bei voller Wanne ca. 50 cm und 50 cm Natursteine ist die Höhe unter Wasser so 50 cm. Da gehen schon wieder einige andere Pflanzen. 

Vielleicht würde ich auch im Pool einen Bereich mit Natursteinen aufmauern.....so als Wand und die mit Sand verfüllen.


----------



## Angelika Schr. (5. Juli 2020)

Hi, 

Grübel, Grübel und Studier.

Wir haben im Keller nachgesehen : zur Verfügung steht auch ein Poolroboter mit Filter drin also ohne Schlauch, nur mit Stromkabel dran. Kann man den im Schwimmbereich sinnvoll einsetzen?

Wir haben mal ganz grob herumgezeichnet. 

Macht folgender Plan Sinn: Die 4 Düsen (sind funktionstüchtig), Skimmer und Pumpkreislauf bleiben grob bestehen. Ggf Umstieg auf ein anderes __ Filtersystem (Sandentsorgung ist irgendwie schade). Mit Schalsteinen, Taschen, Wannen etc wird der Pflanzenbereich im Becken gestaltet, bespült über die Düsen. Der Poolroboter putzt sofern möglich. Frischwasser wird ab und an oder so wie es sinnvoll ist, nachgefüllt bzw. nur ein Teil getauscht. 

Dann haben wir Pflanzen und Lebensraum im Becken, müssen nicht jedes Jahr ca. 65.000 Liter Trinkwasser wegschütten. 

Passt dieser grobe Plan mal? Falls ja würden wir mal eine Skizze online stellen, die mögliche Technik weiter recherchieren. 

Spannend, spannend

Danke euch!!!! 

Liebe Grüße, Angelika


----------



## Angelika Schr. (5. Juli 2020)

Ah ja, die Gestaltung der Poolumgebung hab ich jetzt mal außen vorgelassen. Je nach Kosten der Poolumgestaltung würden wir die dann in Angriff nehmen.

Sind auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr gute Anregungen von euch dabei!


----------



## cafedelmar80 (5. Juli 2020)

Ich finde dein Projekt toll!
Du hast eine wirklich gute Ausgangsbasis, wo andere Teichbauer erst mühsam etwas buchstäblich "aus dem Boden stampfen" müssen!
Ihr habt ja schon einen funktionierenden Skimmeranschluss und sogar einen Bodenblauf. 

Es wurden ja bereits einige Dinge angemerkt.

1. Ein "umlaufender" Pflanzgraben *im *Poolbecken mit Bioflow/Drainagerohren, die von den Ansaugpunkten das Wasser hinleiten, wäre eine gute Möglichkeit. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre die vorgeschlagene Aufteilen des Beckens in einen Filter-/Schwimmbereich, je nach Filterleistung/Reinigungskraft 50:50 oder auch 1/3 Filter und 2/3 Schwimmbereich.
2. Viele Schwimmteichbauer arbeiten mit einer "Holzkonstruktion, um den Schwimmbereich vom Regenerationsbereich abzugrenzen. Mit sibirischer Lärche sollte man eine solche Trennung gut machen können. So lange das Holz dauerhaft unter Wasser ist, passiert auch nicht viel. Kritisch sind ja nur die Übergänge vom Wasser zur Luft.
3. Alternativ wäre ja auch möglich eine Art Pflanzfilter (durchströmter Kiesfilter/ Filtergraben, etc.) außerhalb des Poolbeckens an einer der Längsseiten des Pools zu graben und mit Folie auszulegen. Für diesen Regenerationsbereich würdet ihr auch nicht unbedingt mauern müssen, sondern könntet je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit erdmodellieren und mit Schutzvlies arbeiten.
4. Egal ob mit einem "internen" Pflanzbereich oder einem separaten Filterbecken, man könnte direkt hinter dem Ansaugpunkt für "Skimmer"Bodenablauf noch einen Vorfilter einbauen (Bogensiebfilter), damit schon einige grobe Partikel nicht in den Klärbereich gelangen. Sandfilter dürften sich relativ schnell zusetzen mit dem organischen Eintrag eines Teichs.
5. Du schreibst von einem Poolroboter? In einem Biopool oder einem Schwimmteich ist ein reiner Poolroboter leider im Regelfall völlig überlastet. Die Garantie erlischt auch leider beim Einsatz in einem Teich. Dafür würdet ihr leider deutlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen, falls ihr im Schwimmteich mit einem Reinigungsrobter arbeiten möchtet. Diese speziellen Schwimmteichroboter sind *deutlich *teurer!

6. Gestalterisches:
Eventuell könntet ihr ja eine "Biopooloptik" beibehalten. Die formale Gestaltung eures Schwimmbeckens bietet sich ja ideal dafür an, schöne Randsteine als Beckenumrandung zu verwenden. Eine sehr natürliche Randgestaltung/Formgebung für euren Poolumbau, stelle ich mir leider doch etwas aufwändiger vor.


----------



## pipoharley (6. Juli 2020)

Hallo, 
deine bestehende Verrohrung ist für einen Teichfilter wahrscheinlich nicht geeignet! Welche Dimensionen haben du Rohre? 50mm oder 63mm. Ich hab dir eine p. n. geschickt. lg Charly


----------



## troll20 (6. Juli 2020)

pipoharley schrieb:


> Hallo,
> deine bestehende Verrohrung ist für einen Teichfilter wahrscheinlich nicht geeignet! Welche Dimensionen haben du Rohre? 50mm oder 63mm. Ich hab dir eine p. n. geschickt. lg Charly


Jap Stromverbrauchsmäßig ein wahrer Horror. 
Alternativ bliebe nur das Laminat aufzuschneiden neue Leitungen einlegen und wieder über laminieren.
Auf diese Art könnte man auch den Pflanzfilter ansetzen. 
Alternativ in etwas günstiger wäre um das Laminat eine Folie zu ziehen.


----------



## arndthom (6. Juli 2020)

Hallo Angelika,
nach 10 Jahren Teich Erfahrung mit Minimal Aufwand, hier meine Erfahrung. Mit ca 30%-40% Pflanzenbestaz bekommst Du klares Wasser, Okay im heißen August kann das mal eintrüben. Ich verwende keine Chemie und keine Technik. Koi ´s sind viel Arbeit, ist mir zu aufwendig. Goldis und andere unkomplizierte Fische machen da mir mehr Freude.

Hier mein Idee: 
30 cm breiter Flachwasser bereich 0-15 cm. Für Bienen, __ Libellen, Hummeln als Tränke.
dann 60 cm breit Mittel tief es Wasser 15 - 50 cm dann 
der Rest des pools tiefes Wasser.

Pflanzenbesatz: mit Wasserlilien, Seerosen, im Mörtelkübel etc, hier sollen bitte mal die Profi-Kollegen die Einkaufsliste ergänzen.

Sicher ist das ein 1-2 Jahres Projekt, weil, - Du hast sicher noch andere Dinge zu tun.  Wie sieht´s mit kleinen Kindern aus ?


----------



## Angelika Schr. (19. Juli 2020)

Hi, 

Unser kleines Kind ist 12 3/4 Jahre alt von daher keine Gefahr.

Die Rohre haben einen Außendurchmesser von 5cm.

Filtergraben außen herum geht nicht. Das haben wir uns nochmal angesehen. 

Ergo wäre der Plan 50% des Beckens mit Pflanzen auszustatten, die Verrohrung an einen anderen Filter anzuschließen. 

Wieso ist der Stromverbrauch ein Horror? Beim normalen Pool würde die Anlage ja auch dauernd laufen.

Meint ihr mit Laminat die GFK Beschichtung? Dahinter ist ja Mauerwerk. 

LG


----------



## Angelika Schr. (19. Juli 2020)

Wobei man hier ja auch immer wieder liest, wenn zb 50% des Beckens bepflanzt ist man gar keinen technischen Filter braucht. Wir sind von der Informationsflut hier wie man sieht etwas überfordert

LG, Angelika


----------



## pipoharley (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo Angelika, 
Schwimmbadpumpen brauchen meist ein vielfaches an Strom als eine Teichpumpe, da sie viel Druck aufbauen müssen um durch den Sandfilter zu drücken.
Daher werden Schwimmbadpumpen auch oft zeitlich gesteuert, um eben Strom zu sparen.


----------



## Angelika Schr. (19. Juli 2020)

Hi, 

Den Sandfilter müssten wir eh durch einen anderen ersetzen so wie ich das verstanden habe. 

LG


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo Angelika, 
um einige deiner Fragen zu beantworten:
Wasser durch kleine Rohre zu pressen erfordert Pumpen die ordentlich Druck erzeugen können. Das sind die so genannten Poolpumpen. Da geht die Stromaufnahme schnell über 750 Watt. Teich Pumpen können bei optimierter Verrohrung mit unter 50Watt diese 3 - 4.000 Liter wasser bewegen. Oder bei größeren Rohren wie 110er zB mit unter 2 Watt pro m³/h.

Wenn du die jetzigen Leitungen weiter verwenden willst kein Problem. 
Jetzt zu den Pflanzen, je mehr um so besser ist die anfallende Nährstoff Entnahme. Aber um so mehr muss man auch dran arbeiten diese zurück zuschneiden usw.
Des weiteren hängt das Wachstum der Pflanzen von einem Stabilen Nährstoff und Mineralien System ab. Fehlt irgend etwas kümmern die Pflanzen und und die nicht genutzten Nährstoffe stehen den Algen zur Verfügung. 
Daher ist es auch immer schwer zu sagen du musst mehr bzw anders Filtern oder eventuell fehlende Nahrung ausgleichen. Vom letzterem bin ich kein Freund,  da es hier so viele Wechselwirkungen geben kann die dann nicht unbedingt für andere Lebewesen gut sind. 


Angelika Schr. schrieb:


> Meint ihr mit Laminat die GFK Beschichtung?


Ja genau 


Angelika Schr. schrieb:


> Dahinter ist ja Mauerwerk


Genau und durch dieses könnte man mit einem Kernbohrer ein Loch machen und schon bekommt man ein größeres Rohr durch. 

Und ja die Informationen hier sind so umfangreich das sie einen förmlich erdrücken können. Daher können wir auch immer nur über unsere eigenen Erfahrungen berichten und du kannst zwar die Richtung übernehmen jedoch musst du dan individuell für deinen Teich Ableitungen finden, wie es bei dir deinem regionalen Wetter, Wasserwerten, Umwelteinflüssen usw am besten funktioniert.


----------



## Angelika Schr. (19. Juli 2020)

Das würde aber bedeuten, dass ich das gesamte Rohrsystem tauschen müsste, das Becken aktiv "undicht" mache (das ich wieder abdichten muss). Das machen wir denke ich nicht 

LG


----------



## Angelika Schr. (24. Juli 2020)

Hi, 

Würdet ihr das Becken mit Vlies und Folie auskleiden? Wir wissen nicht so recht, wie wir weitertun werden.

Schön, dass das GFK Becken aus 1995 noch dicht ist Ewig wird das aber nicht gut gehen. Dann ein gefülltes Becken deswegen auszulassen wäre ja arg. Bloß wie befestigt man Vlies und Folie an/in einem GFK Becken? Hier lese ich viel über Beton oder Erdboden als Untergrund. 

LG, Angelika


----------



## cafedelmar80 (24. Juli 2020)

Angelika Schr. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Würdet ihr das Becken mit Vlies und Folie auskleiden? Wir wissen nicht so recht, wie wir weitertun werden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Angelika!

Ich denke mal, dass ihr um *passgenaues Verschweißen* von Folienbahnen (1,5 oder 2mm)  nicht drum herumkommt. Das würde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht selbst machen, sondern einen Fachmann hinzuziehen, bevor ihr euch ärgert, weil es nicht dicht ist oder Falten bleiben.

Eine faltenlose Oberfläche dürfte für euch sowieso hilfreich sein, da ihr sicherlich einen Schwimmteichroboter einsetzen wollt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Der arbeitet aber eigentlich nur "brauchbar", auf möglichst ebenen Untergründen.

LG,
Thorsten/Cafedelmar


----------



## Angelika Schr. (24. Juli 2020)

Hi Thorsten, 

Der Roboter war nur eine Idee, weil wir ihn bereits haben. Im Becken mit großem Pflanzenbereich wird der aber scheinbar eh weniger funktionieren? Soll wohl damit überfordert sein, las ich ein paar Beiträge davor.

LG, Angelika


----------



## cafedelmar80 (24. Juli 2020)

Angelika Schr. schrieb:


> Hi Thorsten,
> 
> Der Roboter war nur eine Idee, weil wir ihn bereits haben. Im Becken mit großem Pflanzenbereich wird der aber scheinbar eh weniger funktionieren? Soll wohl damit überfordert sein, las ich ein paar Beiträge davor.
> 
> LG, Angelika



Hallo nochmals Angelika!

Der *Poolroboter* der anscheinend bei euch schon zur Verfügung steht, wäre sicherlich überfordert.

Ein* extra Teichroboter* (z.B. Dolphin Bio) käme mit eurem Teichprofil sicherlich so weit gut klar, da ihr ja eigentlich ein Schwimmbadprofil mit geraden Wänden und ebenen Böden habt, faltenfreie Verlegung/Verklebung vorausgesetzt natürlich.

LG,
Thorsten


----------



## troll20 (24. Juli 2020)

Angelika Schr. schrieb:


> Würdet ihr das Becken mit Vlies und Folie auskleiden? Wir wissen nicht so recht, wie wir weitertun werden


Bei so einem Formalen Becken würde ich die Folie auf Maß vorfertigen lassen. Das ganze mit einer guten PVC Folie. Im oberen Bereich könnte man PVC Streifen andübeln auf der dann die Folie geklebt wird.
Darauf einen Streifen Kunstrasen mit Innotec oder gleich Pflanztaschen geklebt und gedübelt und fertig. 

Goggle mal nach PVC Folie auf Maß


----------



## Angelika Schr. (29. Juli 2020)

Hallo in die Runde, 

Das Thema hat sich erledigt. Heute war ein Poolbauer da wegen der Sanierung der Beckenumrandung. Der meinte, dass wir ein Problem mit Hangwasser haben, er das Becken nicht anrührt, wenn macht er es nur gänzlich neu, man wisse auch nicht, ob die Leitungen noch intakt sind und im Pumpenschacht dürfte kein Wasser stehen, er tippt auch hier auf Hangwasser. 
Das Becken wurde seiner Meinung nach mit GFK ausgekleidet, gepfuscht angemalt, darunter noch eine Schicht, darunter Fliesen und gemauert, weil es undicht war. Weil das Hangwasser die Mauer eindrückt. Er meinte, dass da von Anfang an gepfuscht wurde.

So, es war sehr schön, es hat mich sehr gefreut... Keine Ahnung, wie wir weitertun. Jetzt grab ich mich mal wo ein. Derzeit ist uns nach zuschütten und Beet draus machen.

Liebe Grüße, Angelika


----------



## cafedelmar80 (29. Juli 2020)

Puh das klingt nicht nach froher Botschaft.
Ich würde erst einmal den Frust sacken lassen und ggf. ein paar Nächte darüber schlafen, bevor ihr ein überdimensionierten Beet aus der Poolruine macht.

Ggf. könntet ihr ja noch eine Zweitmeinung einholen, wie es weitergehen könnte.
Was mir nur zum Hangwasser einfällt, bei einem Pool, der im Winter teils abgelassen wird, ist das sicherlich nicht ideal. In dem Fall kommt es oftmals gerade bei Stahlwandbecken zu großen Schäden ohne richtig stabile Hinterfüllung. Da ein Biopool oder ein Schwimmteich aber doch ganzjährig gefüllt ist, müsste der Gegendruck des Wassers doch vorteilhaft sein? 
Hier im Forum haben ja auch viele Teichbesitzer erdmodellierte Teiche, so wie wir auch. Wenn der Boden verdichtet ist, reicht das bei brauchbarer Bodenqualität völlig. Hier könnte ja noch ein Experte aus dem Forum vielleicht etwas dazu sagen.

Viele Grüße,
Cafedelmar/ Thorsten


----------



## Angelika Schr. (29. Juli 2020)

Einen Gartenteich daraus zu machen, ohne Filter etc kam uns auch in den Sinn. Also ggf rückbauen als Gartenteich, Holzbrückerl zum Beine reinhängen und __ Molche beobachten. Schwimmen im Pool bei den Schwiegereltern. 

Kostengünstig Schlimmeres verhindern scheint jetzt die Devise. Keine Ahnung, ob da alles einbrechen könnte?? Ich glaube, wäre der Baugrubenaushub der Nachbarn noch da, hätten wir den Zaun aufgemacht und alles reingekippt... Abgesehen davon, dass das wohl auch nicht so einfach geht, weil sich ja trotzdem im Becken das Wasser staut. Sumpfbeet quasi...

Liebe Grüße, Angelika


----------



## cafedelmar80 (29. Juli 2020)

Hallo nochmals Angelika!

Also wie gesagt, erst einmal sacken lassen....
Ich könnte mir nach wie vor vorstellen, dass ihr mit einem dauerhaft gefüllten Schwimmteich und einer Folienauskleidung über dem ursprünglichen Pool keine Probleme haben solltet.
Ich habe mir nochmals deine Fotos am Anfang angesehen.
Der Pool scheint ja wenigstens nicht direkt am Hang zu stehen, das wäre sicherlich das einzig kritische, was bei mangelnder Grundstabilität gegen eine weiterführende Planung sprechen könnte.
Lasst euch doch noch einen anderen Galabauer kommen, für eine weitere Meinung. Manche Galabauer wollen einfach nur gern auch  maximal Gewinn einstreichen, d.h. erst alles rausreißen und zunächst tonnenweise stahlarmierten Beton verbauen, damit man deutlich mehr Arbeitsstunden abrechnen kann.

LG Thorsten


----------



## Marion412 (29. Juli 2020)

Macht euch nicht verrückt.
Ich hatte hier ganz am Anfang auch einen Poolbauer, mein Mann wollte mir eine Freude machen und mir einen Bauen lassen und hoffte so auch mein geliebtes Intexbecken loszuwerden.
Da ich aber nur im Sommer plantschen gehe , kam für mich kein Pool infrage. Auf Nachfrage wie es den mit einem Schwimmteich aussehen würde, hat der gute Mann direkt abgewunken und erklärt ,das er von dieser Materie keine Ahnung hat.

Holt euch eine 2. Meinung ein von einem erfahrenen Stbauer.

Ich habe auch nur einen Erdmodelierten Teich mit Folie. 
 Lasst euch eine Folie reinschreiben oder auf Maß anfertigen , denke wenn das Gefüllt ist sollte doch der Gegendruck reichen.


----------



## Angelika Schr. (12. Aug. 2020)

Hallo alle, 

Wir haben nun eine Zweitmeinung eingeholt. Via Fotos, da keine Zeit für Besichtigung. 

Trotz unserem Telefonat und Email, wo wir vorschlugen, einen Teich daraus zu machen, also ein Biotop ohne Filter, da ein Naturpool unseren finanziellen Rahmen sprengt... 

Kam ein Vorschlag für einen Naturpool um mind. 50.000-70.000. Inkl. Drainage und Bagger den Hang runter und über die Stiegen. Ich meinte, dass unsere Stiegen und der Hang das nie im Leben aushalten. Wir haben ja nix von einem geilen Pool, wenn der restliche Garten verwüstet ist. Ach, das geht schon... 

Wenigstens meinte die Dame, dass mit Drainage in z.B. den Pumpenschacht (was anderes wäre gar nicht möglich) auch kein Stabilitätsproblem bestünde, weil ja der Beckeninhalt Gegendruck erzeugt. 

1. sind wir geknickt, weil wir erst wieder einen Vorschlag für einen Naturpool bekommen haben. Obwohl ich mehrfach sagte, dass wir das finanziell ausschließen müssen. 

2. Wir haben ihnen unsere Idee unterbreitet, mit mehreren Schalsteinmauern unterschiedliche Tiefenzonen zu schaffen und den Zwischenraum mit Kies oder dergleichen aufzufüllen. Sie werden sich bei uns diesbezüglich melden. Also Gartenteich ohne technische Filterung. 

3. Ein weiterer Vorschlag im Zuge des Telefonats war, den Pool zuzuschütten und darin einen Fertigteich einzubauen, also so einen GFK Fertigteich. 

Jetzt warten wir mal ab, was sie dazu meinen. 1 Teichbauunternehmen gibt es noch in der Nähe, da wollen wir am Freitag hinschauen. Mal schauen, was die dazu sagen. 

Wir haben das Gefühl, dass - wie sie auch sagen - die Auftragsbücher bis kommendes Jahr voll sind. Wozu sich also mit einer kreativen Sonderlösung aufhalten. Auf der einen Seite verständlich, für uns trotzdem frustrierend.

Liebe Grüße,
Angelika


----------



## 4711LIMA (12. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Angelika, ich würde erst mal nicht so kampflos aufgeben, wenn Ihr alles abreißt oder zurückbaut kostet das auch Einiges, Ihr habt nur nichts davon als danach ein Stück Wiese.

Wenn Ihr unsicher seit ob das Becken noch hält, dann solltet Ihr einen Baufachmann fragen, Dein Mann hat doch mal am Bau gearbeitet und wird wen kennen. Ein Teichbauer ist kein Statiker und hat im herkömmlichen Sinn auch nicht viel Bauerfahrung - anderes Fachgebiet.

Was die Kosten betrifft, wir hatten auch mal mit einem Schock von mehr als 140 TEUR angefangen, das Thema abgehackt und ein Jahr später deutlich günstiger mit NG gebaut, also nicht gleich aufgeben!

Wenn Du alte Bücher über Teichbau liest, so wie Euer Pool hat die Teichbaubewegung vor 30 Jahren mal angefangen.
Den Rand des Pooles umlaufend abschneiden, da gibts heute Dienstleister, die das machen.
Rundum Pflanzzone ausheben, Folie rein, evtl. verputzen, fast fertig.
Vergiss die alten Rohre, Pumpen, Sandfilter.

Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Angelika Schr. (15. Aug. 2020)

Hi, 

Gestern waren wir in einem Garten- und Teichbaubetrieb und haben dort unsere Situation geschildert und unsere Wünsche deponiert.

Schon das kleine Biotop, das sie dort neben Naturpool und Schwimmteich hatten fanden wir toll. Klar bis zum Grund, unterschiedliche Tiefenzonen und jede Menge Pflanzen. Kein Filter nix. Wenns hoch herkommt hatte das 10m2 inkl Pflanzbereich. Toll  "Da habens dann aber mehr Tiere drin als in einem Naturpool. Können auch Ringelnattern sein.". Wir:"Ja, geil, unbedingt!". Sind beide naturaffin und freuen uns über Getier im Teich :-D

Der Naturpool hätte bei denen 40.000 gekostet und genauso ausgesehen, wie bei der 70.000 Konkurrenz mit teils hochwertigeren Materialien... However... Er schmunzelte zu unseren bisherigen Preisauskünften...

Er war zugänglich für unsere Wünsche, ein Biotop daraus zu machen, Schwimmteich wäre es keiner, dazu wäre es nicht tief genug. So irgendwie...

Er meinte, wenn das Becken seit 30 Jahren steht, der Wasserstand im Pumpenschacht immer gleich niedrig bleibt, das Becken dicht ist und keine Risse innen zeigt, sieht er kein Problem mit Hangwasser. Er kann sich nicht vorstellen, dass da was einstürzt oder so. Er meinte, wenn das Hangwasser echt so dramatisch wäre, würde man das dem Becken ansehen insbesondere wenn es dem seit 30 Jahren ausgesetzt war. 

Wir zeigten ihm dann einen Entwurf von uns, mit Stützmauern unterschiedliche Tiefenzonen anzulegen. Die Mauern wären auch nicht schlecht, SOLLTE der Druck von außen jetzt aufs leere Becken ein Problem gewesen sein. 
Unsere Idee fand er grundsätzlich machbar, wird sich das alles genau ansehen und uns sagen, was seiner Meinung nach mit dem Becken möglich ist. Zuschütten ist nach dem ersten Eindruck nicht nötig.

Auch Eigenleistung sieht er unproblematisch. Dh er würde uns sagen wo was zu tun ist und bis zur Verlegung der Folie könnten wir das selber machen (lassen). Ab der Folie würden sie das machen, damit es dicht ist, Gewährleistung etc...

Klappt das mit so einem Biotop nicht, findet er die Idee auch machbar, das Becken soweit zuzuschütten, dass ein kleinerer Teich mit hübscher Umgebungspflanzung über bleibt. 

Also drückt uns bitte die Daumen, dass irgendwas schönes dabei raus kommt. Finanziell haben wir noch keine Ahnung, was auf uns zukommt. Wir wollten uns auch nicht festlegen, er soll mal drüber nachdenken, was er machen kann und dann schauen wir uns den Betrag darunter an... 

Seufz... 

Liebe Grüße, Angelika


----------



## Throphol (8. Okt. 2020)

Hi Angelika,

wie ist der Stand der Dinge bei Euch?
Euer Problem kenne ich. Nach 25 Jahren ist mein GFK-Teich undicht geworden. Osmose überall. 
Was ich überlegen würde: 
Becken teilen und Schacht für Filteranlage vorsehen. Den Schwimmbereich am Rand ca. 40 cm abtragen (Flex GFK-einschneiden etc. ) und so Flachwasserzone schaffen. Alles, was nicht GFK ist, mit Vlies auslegen und alle Nahtstellen mit Epoxy-Glasfaser einkleben (Trennwand ggf. auch). Alles so anlegen, dass der Rand etwas tiefer ist als die Kante zum Schwimmbereich. Dann kann im Schwimmbereich das Wasser ablassen, ohne dass die Pflanzen kaputtgehen. Man muss mit allem rechnen.
Die Filteranlage ist ne andere Sache. Sicher kann man einiges erhalten. Ich habe auch nur 50er Rohre und nur eine 150 Watt Pumpe. 

Das mit dem Epoxy kann man selbst machen. Farbe haben wir auch selbst hergestellt. Da kann man alles mischen was einem gefällt. Ich habe wochenlang mit allen Profis des Landes gesprochen und dann eine Entscheidung getroffen. Ich hoffe es war die richtige. Problem bei Dauer-Unterwasser ist, dass es fast kein Material gibt, dass das dauerhaft abkann. Polyester bekommt Osmose, Epoxy ist nicht UV-beständig, PU ist ein Fremdmaterial , dass bei Reparaturen erst komplett unter musss.... 

Andererseits sind Folie  auch nicht das Non Plus Ultra. Hatte ich auch schon - wurden von unten feucht und stockfleckig, was man durch das Material irgendwann durchsah (war relativ hell). 
   Blau wird grün...
LG Wolf


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Okt. 2020)

Um aus den ganzen sanierungsbedürftigen Poolgeschichten mit Mindestaufwand einen schönen, naturnahen Schwimmteich zu machen gilt das gleiche wie bei Neubau:

-vergesst die alte Verrohrung der Poolanlagen. Die "Poolbauer" haben noch immer nicht "den Knall" gehört wie man durch Verrohrung, Pumpe und Filterwahl effizient und sparsam pumpen und filtern kann
-also sch….. auf die alte GFK Beschichtung- aufflexen und vernünftige Rohre verlegen
-die beständigste Dichtfolie ist PEHD! Diese ist wurzelfest und UV-fest. Die schwarze Folie stört nicht optisch. Da kommt Algenrasen und Biokalk drüber. naturnah...

Umwälzrate bei Koiteichen ist 1:1, bei einem größeren Schwimmteich ohne Koi mit z.B. 50m³ Volumen genügt auch 30m³/h.
Danach richtet sich die Wahl der Anzahl und Dimensionierung der Verrohrung.



-strömungsgünstige Form (runde "Ecken"), Seitenverhältnisse im "goldenen Schnitt" etc.
-Bodenabläufe (mittig anordnen) und Skimmerverrohrung in mind. KG 110/DN 100- bei großen Anlagen besser KG125 oder KG 160 vorsehen
-Filterkeller planen und bauen mit allen ankommenden Saugleitungen und Rückläufen.
seitlich oder irgendwie zusätzlich "Flachzonen" für Pflanzen vorsehen
Man kann dort entweder (wie im letzten Bild)
-die Schräge in der Höhe "einkürzen und z.B. auf -50cm eine Pflanzzone anlegen
-die Schräge komplett durch eine neue 17er Schalsteinmauer vom Schwimmbereich bis auf -50cm abtrennen und dann dort schon etwas eher mit der Pflanzzone beginnen
-Pflanzzone ca. 1/3 der Schwimmfläche.

Der Pool ist auch an einer Hanglage- da muß man bei der Randgestaltung aufpassen, daß kein Niederschlagswasser in den Teich läuft.


Kosten:
-gute BA aus PEHD zum Anschweißen in PEHD hier z.B. https://www.mega-koi.de/produkte/pe-zubehör/pe-hd-bodenabläufe/
die fertigen diese auch mit KG 125mm- Abgang- nur als Beispiel
-als teures BA- Beispiel 150,-€ für einen BA mit 125er Abgang- ich baue mal drei Stück ein- macht 450,-€ für die 3 BA
-einen Rohrskimmer (50,-€) oder Wandskimmer aus dem Poolbereich auf 125mm Rohranschluß umgebaut 150€
-Verrohrung in KG 2000- PP Rohren 125mm grob nen 1000er kalkuliert
-Schalsteine für den Filterkeller 4m x 3m x 1m tief 500,-€
-Stahl 6mm für die Armierung 250,-€
-Beton...250,-€ Sackware

Zwischensumme für BA, Verrohrung, Filterkellermaterial ca. 2600,-€

Jetzt kommen noch sicher ein paar Kleinigkeiten bei der Formänderung hinzu- Schalsteine etc......2000€ grob
Die Arbeit macht man bis hierher selber!

Nun fehlt noch die Foliendichtung.
PEHD kostet in 2mm faltenfrei mit dem Extruder eingeschweißt ca. 25,-€ pro m² Fläche.

Wenn der Filterkeller ordentlich gebaut ist, alle Rohre dort ankommen und abgehen, kann man nach dem Folie einschweißen die Pflanzzonen mit nährstoffarmen Substrat (Sand mit leichtem Lehmanteil ohne Humus) auffüllen und Wasser plus Pflanzen rein.
Die Technik kann man jetzt je nach Bedarf im Filterkeller immer nachrüsten. Das muß nicht gleich sein.
Wichtig war und ist dort nur die richtige Verrohrung im Teich angelegt zu haben.

Nie wieder an der Teichfolie etwas ändern müssen. Das ist fertig.

"Sparen kann man sicher immer. PVC- Folie eingeschweißt kostet die Hälfte....hat aber andere Eigenschaften als PEHD.


----------



## Angelika Schr. (5. Mai 2021)

Hi in die Runde,

Neue Lage: Es geht voran  2x Einschätzung es sei kein Hangwasser sondern einfach ein riesen leerer Pool mit Druck von außen und das ganze mit einem Hang darüber. Gefüllt und mit Stützmauern, die gleichzeitig verschiedene Tiefenzonen bilden, wäre das völlig ok.

Also unsere 3D Skizze hingeschickt, Angebot über alle Leistungen bekommen, Eigenleistung besprochen und kommende Woche bekommen wir das Material für die Stützmauern.

Diese werden an beiden Enden vom Pool je 3 Tiefenzonen bilden, in der Mitte ein tiefer Bereich. 

Bis zur Folie machen wir alles selbst, der Teichbauer schaut bis dahin vorbei, unterstützt da und dort. Folie, Bepflanzung etc etc macht der Teichbauer. 

Bis Winter 2021 sind sie ausgebucht d.h. im Frühjahr drauf werden sie dann übernehmen. 

Wir sind schon gespannt 

Liebe Grüße!


----------

